# K-On!! Discusion



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone here watch K-On!!?

The first eppisode of the series aired today/yesterday and it was awesome!!!


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2010)

It's pretty hard to discuss since it doesn't really have a plot at all, just beach, cake, gig, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Raika (Apr 7, 2010)

I watched it too, and it was awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But yeah, I agree with luke_c, it doesn't really have a plot, but...
It's still great.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 7, 2010)

Liked it, like moe blob regardless of all the hate I see for moe blob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will be looking forward to using this season to detox from all the rather pointless nudity garbage I foolishly wasted time on recently from Ladies vs Butlers, Qwaser and Vampire Bund.

Heard they are already alluding to season 3.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Liked it, like moe blob regardless of all the hate I see for moe blob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they had a hint of a plot >_>


----------



## Raika (Apr 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather no plot than crappy plot, right?
I mean, look at POKEMON.

"I wanna be, the very best..."
And after beating stupid championships Ash's Pikachu loses to an Elekid.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, Lucky Star was good, and it didn't really have much of a plot. And it was pretty good. Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu was the best Anime I've watched. It's on season 2 right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never really watched K-On, at least, I don't remember if I did. I had the K-On opening and ending, so I uploaded it onto Youtube, with all of the others. xD


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haruhi finished a few months ago... And Lucky Star at least took the piss out of other Anime's so it was funny, like Seitokan no Ichizon


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies vs Butlers' plot wasn't worth all the shit that was going on though.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

Lucky Star is sort of like Simpsons, as in you don't need to watch all the episodes to understand it. The episode didn't have much of a plot but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 7, 2010)

Plot? you detected a PLOT in Ladies vs Butlers?

Must have a different release of the show.

Unless you think 'put together oodles of snobbish ladies and a lot of commoner maids and 3 or 4 butlers (one of which is actually not a guy) into a 'school' use term loosely and then expect the commoners to learn how to serve snobbish ladies' qualifies as a plot. I mean aside from random opportunities to offer nude scenes where the nudity is incredibly detailed all accept the usual no genitalia limitation. Heck some shots include outright sex acts not just nudity but actual sexual conduct.

Fine I guess if you are 15 and can't find anything else online to jack off to.

I'll pick my K-On with girls acting like girls for the most part. All properly dressed, and in no hurry to get undressed or flash undies for your needs.
So they like cake at tea time, explains the bands name eh.
I don't mind that the girls are drawn utterly cute. Beats utterly grotesque.

I rather like slice of life that is really NOTHING ELSE.
Shit have you ever watched a soap opera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of those shows are still going even after the actors/actresses have grown old and died off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yet people still want to watch their overly dramatized mundane lives. And you notice, in soap operas everyone has great hair and looks awesome in general. Oh like that's realistic eh.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Plot? you detected a PLOT in Ladies vs Butlers?
> 
> Must have a different release of the show. *Two girls fighting and competing over a man isn't classed as a plot? It may not be unique but at least it's something. *
> 
> ...


[/rantover] Yes I will still watch it, and continue to watch it, I don't dislike it, but sometimes it's just damn boring, first episode was just cake munching and wearing animal constumes AGAIN.


----------



## pitman (Apr 7, 2010)

Watch the troll subs it has waaaay better plot


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> jamesdiamond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This
J/k

I'm starting to watch anime for the first ever time, don't know if it was a good choice but I have downloaded Code Geass and I have watched episode 1, it waas really cool. Do people like Code Geass? and when I have finished this what to watch next?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait, people think K-ON has no plot???? There's so much plot! They're constantly trying to improve and find ways to make the band relevant.

Honestly, K-ON! was probably my favorite anime ever, and I hope K-ON!! is just as good (judging by the first episode, it will be). I just don't want it to become a generational thing. Like, after the girls graduate, I'd prefer it ending rather than some new girls take their place.

What'd you guys think of the OP and ED? I really really liked both, but I liked the first season's OP better.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'll just pretend I didn't read your post for the sake of my sanity


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 8, 2010)

THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT K-ON!


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT K-ON!


LOL


----------



## pitman (Apr 8, 2010)

If we are already posting youtube fodder:


Code Geass is enjoyable just make sure to turn off your brain and don't try to understand why things are happening the way they are just accept them


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT K-ON!



I feel sorry for him, if he had friends, they would have saved him from that.

And Luke, I suppose you will find meaning in the 3 minute Ladies vs Butlers special (assumes Luke knows about the special).

But Ladies vs Butlers having a plot is really reaching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I understand that K-On's plot is fairly bland too, but at least I get to watch the bland plot with an anime not built around girls with nothing on.

Don't you think you were pushing the bit about costumes not being 'properly dressed' a bit far though.

I will be happiest when they do season three and they are in college. Man there just isn't enough shows that allow the cast to extend beyond school into post secondary.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> And Luke, I suppose you will find meaning in the 3 minute Ladies vs Butlers special (assumes Luke knows about the special).
> 
> But Ladies vs Butlers having a plot is really reaching
> 
> ...



The plot of LvB is reaching but is it worth watching for the plot with all the stuff going on, no, seriously this anime should have been a hentai, it goes way beyond an ecchi.

As for K-On having an after years, bad idea, college themed anime usually are Seinen or Josei which would ruin the series with adult elements.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 9, 2010)

Good God why does this show exist? Azumanga is a hell of a lot better! Watch it if you haven't, you will never like K-On as much any more! (You're welcome)


----------



## pitman (Apr 9, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Good God why does this show exist? Azumanga is a hell of a lot better! Watch it if you haven't, you will never like K-On as much any more! (You're welcome)



I have watched both shows and like them both (although I agree that Azumanga is way better), K-ON has great animation and the interactions between the girls is fun to watch, I don't mind the "lack" of plot (I also recommend watching "Hidamari Sketch" which is also better than K-ON).

I guess this is what happens when a show get *too* it gets plenty of bashing.

Oh, and Yui's voice makes me want to strangle a kitten.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 9, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Oh, and Yui's voice makes me want to strangle a kitten.



Is it because it fills you with love and passion and you need a place to channel that emotion?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 9, 2010)

Beep beep beep here's your truckload of love for Azumanga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that show. Also think Pani Poni Dash is a scream (best watched drunk stoned or at least stoned, not that I have ever been stoned, haven't actually, but my mind is way out there in the first place). 

But K-On is still cool. Then again, I liked Luckystar too. Maybe I'm just immune to school girl babble.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 10, 2010)

Lucky Star was pretty good as well.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm gonna watch the 2nd season of K-on after a few episodes


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 19, 2010)

Second ep came out a few days ago.


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 19, 2010)

I liked it ;D


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 19, 2010)

Same! Sort of a plot coming through. Poor Azuka


----------



## pitman (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to see the Mio stalking chapter from the manga.
Needs more Ui.

3rd episode airs today (in about 13 hours according to Anime Calendar) so we can expect subs a couple of hours after that I guess.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay. I'll watch it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

I watch/watched it. I like it. But its far from awesome.
And do you mean 1st episode in America? Because Japan is already in 2nd season Episode 3.

Anyways there are better plot less anime.

Lucky Star, Azumanga, Ichigo Mashimaro, Minami-ke, Seitokai no Ichizon, American dub of Shin-chan, and Naruto (Ha! Take that Narutards!).

And they have a plot, but I also recommend Toradora, Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni, Kimi ni Todoke, or Lovely Complex.


----------



## Beats (Apr 21, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

>



Nah. EDEN OF THE EAST SEASON 2!


----------



## pitman (Apr 21, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are two movies (the first one is out and subbed) that total for 180 min. which are like 9 full episodes.

40 mins. until Episode 3 is downloaded.


----------



## Beats (Apr 21, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss-calculate much. 9 FULL EPISODES?!?!?! 

Let's see...

Average EP length: 20min
180/20 = 9

OH SHI-

I feel stupid.


----------



## pitman (Apr 21, 2010)

Today on "K-ON Behind the Blow" we follow the identity crisis of Ho-Kago Tea Time's drummer Ritsu Tainaka.
At one time while the band was still in high school their drummer felt like she didn't want to play the drums any more. Following this crisis was the birth of a new song and eventually the rise of popularity the band was looking. 

We will continue after these messages.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 21, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I watch/watched it. I like it. But its far from awesome.
> And do you mean 1st episode in America? Because Japan is already in 2nd season Episode 3.
> 
> Anyways there are better plot less anime.
> ...


That was the worst insult to narutards I have ever seen as in most cases it has too many damn plots going on at the same time, and at least with Seitokai, Lucky Star etc they take the piss out of other shows and its not as if we will be seeing the second eden of the east movie anytime soon anyway, october at the earliest I would say


----------



## Raika (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL
I think I found an Apollo Justice Ace Attorney reference in K-On!! episode 3.
When Ritsu plays the keyboard she plays the tune that Guy Eldoon plays LOL.


----------



## pitman (Apr 25, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> its not as if we will be seeing the second eden of the east movie anytime soon anyway, october at the earliest I would say
> 
> Put it down on your calendar, on *August 4th * the BD and DVD will be released
> 
> ...



I didn't noticed it, (I played Apollo 2 years ago I think...), it did however had a Mother(Earthbound) cameo.
I don't wanna watch the episode again.


----------



## Raika (Apr 26, 2010)

This is the tune:

Sounds familiar?


----------



## pitman (Apr 26, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> This is the tune:
> 
> Sounds familiar?



I just skimmed through the episode and found it when Mugi's keyboard is "talking",
It plays at the 30 sec mark:


you sir have an amazing music memory.


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

Watched the first episode before and I liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to start downloading all the episodes of season 1 now then get onto season 2


----------



## pitman (Apr 27, 2010)

Just take your time, no need to hurry since the pace is pretty laid back.


----------



## pitman (Apr 28, 2010)

Episode 4 was part yawn inducing part boring and little bit of funny.
Its seems Kyoto is trying to show off their hometown (and increasing its tourism by luring pitiful otakus).

4 down 20 to go...


----------



## Raika (Apr 28, 2010)

The new OP is so catchy, I like to play the air guitar with it blasting at full volume. I can't play the song well on the actual guitar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, does anyone notice that the keyboard is much more noticable in the new OP and ED than the old ones?


----------



## pitman (Apr 28, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> The new OP is so catchy, I like to play the air guitar with it blasting at full volume. I can't play the song well on the actual guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't noticed it with all that spinning


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the music, not the graphic. You can hear the sound of the keyboard more now, especially in the ED, compared to the old OP and ED.
Also, the Yui in the ED is really cute, she looks so much more mature without hairclips than with hairclips.


----------



## jlsyber (May 4, 2010)

Eppisode 4 was so awesome. What day of the week do the new eppisodes air?


----------



## Twiffles (May 4, 2010)

jamesdiamond said:
			
		

> Eppisode 4 was so awesome. What day of the week do the new eppisodes air?


Tuesday..? I think, yeah.


----------



## pitman (May 5, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> jamesdiamond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep it on Tuesdays, and with the popularity you can get a sub in less than a day.
I recommend using http://animecalendar.net/ if you follow a lot of current airing anime, you can even customized to what you are watching (like http://tvcountdown.com ).

I just watched an older(2006) anime with an episode about a field trip to Kyoto too, with the only thing similar thing to K-ON was the long bridge (and a pillow fight involving the teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## pitman (May 14, 2010)

Yawn inducing episode (rain make me sleepy), but still a slightly enjoyable one.

And now for something completely different 


Spoiler


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 17, 2010)

I really need to watch this...but...anyone know what group subbed the first season?


----------



## Justin121994 (May 17, 2010)

Hmm Is K-on better than Angel Beats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?..


----------



## prowler (May 17, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I really need to watch this...but...anyone know what group subbed the first season?Go for CoalGuys.QUOTE(Justin121994 @ May 17 2010, 07:26 PM) Hmm Is K-on better than Angel Beats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel Beats has had more live performances than K-ON!(!)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for the quick replys ^.^


----------



## z3ro99 (May 17, 2010)

well i'm on like episode 4 of the second season


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 17, 2010)

IT's gonna be a pain in the ass to download these...;-;


----------



## Hop2089 (May 17, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Yawn inducing episode (rain make me sleepy), but still a slightly enjoyable one.
> 
> And now for something completely different
> 
> ...



*drools*

cute yuri ftw


----------

